# can i put a dwarf gouramis with my neons?



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

i have a 20gal bowfront with 10 neons and a algea eater.... i was looking the other day at petsmart and really liked the dwarf gouramis they had... my ? is could i get 2 males or do i need to just get 1 male and try and fine a female... i read that they are compatible with neons... is this right? thanks for all the help.... also i have this neon that has a red blood spot on it... but i dont think its contagious because none of the others have it and it been like this for about a week now.. (i think) lol...


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Yes, dwarf gouramis and neon tetras will do fine together. Just watch to make sure the tetras do not nip the fins of the gouramis. Its not likely to be an issue though.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

They're compatible, water chemistry wise, I'd just watch for any nipping from the tetras, though neons are usually good at behaving.

Don't buy from PetSmart though, Gouramis in general, let alone those from chains, are notoriously weak. I'd look for some privately bred one's, or at least keep the one that you get in an isolation tank to be sure that it's strong enough for community life. 

Good luck!


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks... how many males would yall suggest? also im going to get maybe 7 to 10 more neons.. would this help or hurt with the possible fin nipping?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I just realized something. What kind of algae eater do you have? Most things sold as algae eaters are not algae eaters at all, but can become carnivorous and hurt your fish.


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

it just said algea eater on the tag... he does a WONDERFUL job at cleaning the tank!!! i sure hope he doesnt hurt my fish... he will be gone if he does!!!


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

This fish will get aggressive as he gets bigger. This is a chinese algae eater.









Chinese algae eaters can also look like this.









--------------------------------------------------------------

If he looks like this, he is a pleco.









Plecos get big.









--------------------------------------------------------------

This is an oto cat. He is a good algae eater, and will stay small. He wont hurt your fish at all.


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

ill have to look when i get home... im at work right now... i may just trade him in for a few otos.... how many gouramis could i get also....


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

That second photo looks more like a Siamese algae eater, a fish that is excellent at eating algae but unfortunately needs to be in groups, and even more unfortunately has a lot of evil look-alike twins.


----------

